
Google Hinting at Its Own Social Network? - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/10/google-hinting-at-its-own-social-network.html
======
joeguilmette
google already has a social network (kind of). anyone heard of orkut?

please, heed my advice and dont get an account. whatever email you use will be
_immediately and forever_ pummeled with brazilian spam.

